# The Big Bang Theory - "The Justice League Recombination" - 12/16/2010



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Seriously, did no one else watch.

I thought that there were several LOL moments here.

Leonard knocks and Sheldon says "Penny"

"Relax, no one's going to be looking at her hair"

Sheldon knocking on the door 30,000 times.



And Penny in the Wonder Woman costume?
Yowza!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

they're not going to be looking at your wig.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I thought it was the best episode I've seen. 

Sheldon said Penny because Leonard knocked 3 times.

Once they knew Penny said yes to wearing the wig, Raj was saying yes and celebrating like everyone else. He should have been saying no like he was all episode since he wanted to go as wonder woman. Raj's hair was extreme orange. LOL.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Leonard: "You can't replace me with Zack!"
Sheldon: "Why not? Penny did it."

Definitely most LOL worthy episode in a looong time. I thought it was great.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Couldn't they at least make the no-cast boot the same size as the cast-boot?



Z


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Funniest in a while, I agree.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zordude said:


> Couldn't they at least make the no-cast boot the same size as the cast-boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Z


Can't say I was looking at the boots.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Funniest in a while, I agree.[/QUOTE
> 
> Totally agree. The opening scene set the tone for the rest of the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

zordude said:


> Couldn't they at least make the no-cast boot the same size as the cast-boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Z


She had on boots?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm not even a guy and I didn't notice there was anything wrong with her boots.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I went back and scanned through the episode again. If you really paid attention, you could sort of tell she had an odd gait because of the heavier walking boot on that foot. And yes, the costume boot on that foot isn't as well-fit as the one on the other leg. Still, it's not that noticeable, really. They did a rather good job of disguising it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> I went back and scanned through the episode again. If you really paid attention, you could sort of tell she had an odd gait because of the heavier walking boot on that foot. And yes, the costume boot on that foot isn't as well-fit as the one on the other leg. Still, it's not that noticeable, really. They did a rather good job of disguising it.


I _was_ paying attention.

Did not notice the odd gait.

Did notice everything else.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Most heterosexual males wouldn't have been looking at her boots.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't catch the boot either.

Raj in the Aquaman costume was trippy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The episode was great.

One problem was that they all seemed to be in store bought costumes. I guess that is okay for a New years eve party, but I wish they would have done something to them to make them not so store bought. These guys go to Cons were there is costume contests. They would know better.

The padded shoulders and the way Sheldon's head gear fit. Well, real fans wouldn't be caught dead in them. They would have been working on them for the past three months and worrying about little details in the costumes to get them right.

From a convention costume contest -


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Most heterosexual males wouldn't have been looking at her boo*t*s.


They'd only be off by one letter.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

betts4 said:


> From a convention costume contest -


Name the one thing you can win and still be a loser. 

Joking of course. Those are pretty cool.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Name the one thing you can win and still be a loser.
> 
> Joking of course. Those are pretty cool.


I literally laughed out loud!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Did someone say costume?


Chiller Expo Oct. 2010 by jamesbobo62, on Flickr


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I thought it was a great episode, from Penny chastising the guys for being mean to Sack to the tag with Sheldon and the Grand Canyon. I did note that the Justice League costumes all appeared to be the characters' versions from the Superfriends. God known Aquaman looks way more badass now than Raj looked in his costume with the little pink seahorse. 

I'm thinking this is what Raj's costume is based on, from the Superfriends title sequence:


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> I thought it was a great episode, from Penny chastising the guys for being mean to *Sack* to the tag with Sheldon and the Grand Canyon.


Yes the guy is a moron, but there's no call for that.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> I thought it was a great episode, from Penny chastising the guys for being mean to Sack to the tag with Sheldon and the Grand Canyon. I did note that the Justice League costumes all appeared to be the characters' versions from the Superfriends. God known Aquaman looks way more badass now than Raj looked in his costume with the little pink seahorse.
> 
> I'm thinking this is what Raj's costume is based on, from the Superfriends title sequence:


[Geek mode]
Actually, the seahorse "Storm" comes from the 1967 Superman/Aquaman Hour by Filmation.










Sheldon's Flash costume that we've seen before is the one Wally West was wearing until Barry Allen returned.










Howard's Batman costume is more troubling though.

More or less based on the 1968 to 1995 Batman costume, the briefs, gloves, boots, and cowl are the wrong color. They should be dark blue and not black.
It's more a cross between the Adam West costume and the post Zero Hour costume










Zach's Superman is fairly faithful to the Curt Swan Superman but the belt buckle isn't as detailed.










Penny's Wonder Woman costume has additional shoulder straps and she doesn't usually wear the cape.










Leonard's Green Lantern costumes is probably the most accurate as it's very close to Hal Jordan's current costume although the neck needs to go higher and it doesn't have the crotch pointing arrow.










On the other hand, current Green Lantern artist Doug Mahnke doesn't draw the arrow either.

[/Geek mode]

(Crap, I'm not going to get laid in 2011, am I?)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

JYoung: :up: :up: :up:

Not for the 'not getting laid' comment, of course, but for the rest of your post. Nice overview -- thanks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Look how small Leonard and Howard look in that picture next to Penny, and Penny is not a big girl at all. (I know it's because they're both crouching, but I still find it funny.)

Am I the only one that thought Penny needed to "adjust" her costume to give herself a little more lift?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, she IS an Amazon.  And yeah, her costume didn't really fit all that good. But neither did the guys' costumes...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I wonder how much double-sided tape that they needed to keep her into that top.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I wonder how I can become double sided tape.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> I wonder how I can become double sided tape.


Dress up as one of the Wonder Twins and then say, "Form of 'Double-sided tape.'"


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Dress up as one of the Wonder Twins and then say, "Form of 'Double-sided tape.'"


[GEEK]Doesn't that have to be either a water/ice sort of thing or an animal?[/GEEK]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ct1 said:


> [GEEK]Doesn't that have to be either a water/ice sort of thing or an animal?[/GEEK]


Like the Big Bang writers, I don't let the details get in the way of a good joke.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> [Geek mode]
> Actually, the seahorse "Storm" comes from the 1967 Superman/Aquaman Hour by Filmation.
> 
> 
> ...


I personally like TBBT costumes better than any of those, especially Penny


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Dress up as one of the Wonder Twins and then say, "Form of 'Double-sided tape.'"


Family Guy did this joke, except it was not double sided tape. And it was disgusting.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

JYoung said:


> ~
> 
> (Crap, I'm not going to get laid, *ever*, am I?)


FYP!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Family Guy did this joke, except it was not double sided tape. And it was disgusting.


"And now we play the waiting game...."


----------

